# Anlagennetzwerke Planung, Aufteilung, Topologie



## SPS_Admin (19 August 2019)

Einen wunderschönen, 

mich hätte zum Thema Netzwerktplanung eure Meinung interessiert. 
Nach welchen Gesichtspunkten Teilt ihr in euren Firmen bei Neuanlagen Netzwerke auf, wie werden IT-Netzwerke die eventuell mit eurer Anlage kommunizieren eingebunden ? 
Aktuell steht bei uns die Frage im Raum ob wir an der Netzwerkaufteilung etwas ändern sollen um diese effizienter und wartungsfreundlicher zu gestalten. 
Bis jetzt machen wir die Netzwerkaufteilung so: 
Es sind alle Teilnehmer die sich direkt im Maschinenumfeld befinden in einem Netz (PLC, Kameras, Roboter usw. alles ein Netz). Datenbanken und IT-Teilnehmer von außen kommunizieren bei uns nur über Router mit der Anlage, hier wäre aber auch interessant wie andere Firmen diese Teilnehmer einbinden. 
Für die Fernwartung wird meist ein EWON-Fernwartungsrouter verwendet der einfach auf der LAN-Seite mit dem Maschinenetzwerk verbunden wird. Alle Teilnehmer im Maschinenetz sind mit dem EWON erreichbar. Soweit so gut. 

Erster Vorschlag: 
Es gibt die Überlegung unsererseits echtzeitfähige Teilnehmer von den Teilnehmern zu trennen die nicht echtzeitfähig sind. Sprich Kameras oder andere nicht echtzeitfähige Partner sollen über einen eigenen Bereich kommunizieren um das Netzwerk zu entlasten. Macht das schon jemand so und hat hier Erfahrungen ? 
Bei der Fernwartung stellt sich die Frage ob man wirklich alle Teilnehmer die im Maschinennetzwerk sind wirklich über Fernwartung erreichbar sein sollen oder ob man sich auf die Teilnehmer beschränkt die wirklich für eine Fernwartung notwendig sind, aber welche sind das  ???   

Hardware: 
TIA CPU 1500 (alle möglichen Varianten)
Netzwerktechnologie: Nur noch Profinet und Ethernet

Ich freue mich auf euren Input !

Euer Admin


----------



## SPS_Admin (20 August 2019)

...............................


----------



## blackpeat (20 August 2019)

Ich würde die Teilung in Anlagen machen und da jeweils einen Router zwischen. Anlagen und Maschinen Netz.

Hier mal ein Vorschlag den Festo mit Siemens entwickelt hat. gibt auch irgendwo eine etwas ausführlichere Doku.

https://w3.siemens.com/mcms/automat...icherheit-im-Produktionsnetzwerk-Festo-AG.pdf

Eine Teilung in Echtzeit und nicht Echtzeit würde ich nicht machen. Zumindest wenn du eine Kommunikation zwischen den jeweiligen Komponenten haben musst. Aber dafür sollte halt das Anlagennetz nicht so groß sein.


----------



## Indu-Sol (22 August 2019)

Hallo SPS_Admin,

deine Anforderungen sind längst kein Einzelfall mehr. Bei unseren Kunden haben wir folgende Erfahrungen gemacht:


SPS_Admin schrieb:


> Es sind alle Teilnehmer die sich direkt im Maschinenumfeld befinden in einem Netz (PLC, Kameras, Roboter usw. alles ein Netz). Datenbanken und IT-Teilnehmer von außen kommunizieren bei uns nur über Router mit der Anlage, hier wäre aber auch interessant wie andere Firmen diese Teilnehmer einbinden.



Es ist grundsätzlich eine sehr gute Vorgehensweise das Maschinennetzwerk (OT) vom IT-Netzwerk zu trennen. Wenn das nicht geht, weil Produktionsdaten im IT-Bereich ausgewertet werden sollen, dann ist ein Router bzw. ein Switch mit Routing-Funktion sinnvoll (hier ein Bsp.).




SPS_Admin schrieb:


> Es gibt die Überlegung unsererseits echtzeitfähige Teilnehmer von den Teilnehmern zu trennen die nicht echtzeitfähig sind. Sprich Kameras oder andere nicht echtzeitfähige Partner sollen über einen eigenen Bereich kommunizieren um das Netzwerk zu entlasten.


Korrekt gedacht! Grundlegend werden sporadische Lastspitzen durch das Trennen der Teilnehmer mit TCP/IP Kommunikation und Teilnehmer mit Ethernet Kommunikation verhindert. Hier kommt es sehr darauf an, welche Erwartungen ihr von euren Anwendungen habt. Sind die Kamerabilder bspw. wichtig für den Produktionsprozess, ist eine Trennung nicht möglich. Schau dir genau deine Anwendungen an, wieviele und welche Teilnehmer wo in der Topologie eingesetzt werden sollen. Mit einem Netzlastplanungstool planst du dein Netzwerk effizient und langfristig stabil. Es rechnet die Last an jeder Verbindung im Netzwerk aus. So verhinderst du Überlastungen aber auch die Überdimensionierung deiner Infrastruktur. Somit sparst du Kosten.



SPS_Admin schrieb:


> Bei der Fernwartung stellt sich die Frage ob man wirklich alle Teilnehmer die im Maschinennetzwerk sind wirklich über Fernwartung erreichbar sein sollen oder ob man sich auf die Teilnehmer beschränkt die wirklich für eine Fernwartung notwendig sind, aber welche sind das  ???


Alle Teilnehmer, die fernwartbar sind, sollten auch erreichbar sein.



SPS_Admin schrieb:


> Aktuell steht bei uns die Frage im Raum ob wir an der Netzwerkaufteilung etwas ändern sollen um diese effizienter und wartungsfreundlicher zu gestalten.


Grundlegend kommt es auf die Größe deines OT-Netzwerks an. Sehr wartungsfreundlich ist ein Zugangspunkt eine Ebene über deiner OT-Ebene - sozusagen eine Ebene zwischen OT und IT. Von hier aus sind Wartung und Fernzugriff übergeordnet mit Zugriff auf die komplette OT-Ebene möglich.

Hier kannst du mehr zum Thema nachlesen.

Das Thema ist recht komplex. Ein Telefonat würde vieles klären.

MfG Andy Carius


----------



## SPS_Admin (23 August 2019)

Ich hätte eigentlich auch selbst drauf kommen können Indusol zu kontaktieren ^^. 
Habe bereits ein größeres Projekt mit euch abgewickelt und sehr gute Erfahrungen gemacht was eure Netzwerkaufzeichnungen angeht, seither sind eure Aufzeichnungen Standard bei uns  !  

Danke für deinen Input, es sind einige wirklich gute Punkte dabei die ich bei der Erstellung unserer "Netzwerkplanung 2.0" berücksichtigen werde  !


----------

